
Training YOLOv4 on a Custom Dataset - rocauc
https://blog.roboflow.ai/training-yolov4-on-a-custom-dataset/
======
rocauc
YOLOv4 was published[1] on April 23 with COCO weights, but there haven't yet
been resources on how to adapt its architecture to your own domain. This post
walks through setting up Darknet and training on a custom dataset in Colab.

FWIW, in our tests, we saw the highest mAP (89.5) on a new task[2] compared to
EfficientDet and YOLOv3.

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.10934](https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.10934) [2]
[https://public.roboflow.ai/object-
detection/bccd](https://public.roboflow.ai/object-detection/bccd)

